# Problem mit gcc-3.2.3-r2

## mido

Hi all!

Ich habe seit dem ggc-update von Version 3.2.3-r1 zu 3.2.3-r2 Probleme mit dem compiler. Der cc1 wird nicht mehr gefunden. Wie kann ich das reparieren?

Dieser Fehler tritt bei allen ebuilds auf. Hier ein Beispiel, inkl. config.log

```
vdr root # emerge -vUD system

>>> --upgradeonly implies --update... adding --update to options.

Calculating system dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-libs/slang-1.4.9 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) slang-1.4.9.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking slang-1.4.9.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/slang-1.4.9/work

>>> Source unpacked.

creating cache ./config.cache

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe ) works... no

configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/slang-1.4.9 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 324, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed

```

```
vdr root # less /var/tmp/portage/slang-1.4.9/work/slang-1.4.9/config.log

This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

configure:606: checking host system type

configure:648: checking for gcc

configure:761: checking whether the C compiler (gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe )

 works

configure:777: gcc -o conftest -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe   conftest.c  1>&5

gcc: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1': No such file or directory

configure: failed program was:

#line 772 "configure"

#include "confdefs.h"

main(){return(0);}

```

Gruß, Micha

----------

## Bob Shroom

hi, ich befürchte mir geht's genauso.   :Crying or Very sad: 

```
doobeedoo root # emerge -uv --deep world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 2) sys-apps/portage-2.0.49-r13 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) portage-2.0.49-r13.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking portage-2.0.49-r13.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.49-r13/work

>>> Source unpacked.

gcc: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

./create-localdecls

Checking truncate argument type... off_t

Checking libc version... gcc: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

ldd: ./libctest: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

rm: Entfernen von ,,libctest" nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

 

 

gcc  -Wall -c -D_GNU_SOURCE -DPIC -fPIC -D_REENTRANT libsandbox.c

gcc: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

make: *** [libsandbox.o] Fehler 1

 

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.0.49-r13 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 35, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

hat jemand vielleicht einen tip, wie man da vorgehen könnte?

merci und gruss,

bob

gentoo running on an ibook 800mhz

----------

